# [OT] consiglio lettore mp3-ogg

## heXen

ciao, potete consigliarmi un lettore mp3 portatile che supporta gli ogg e che ovviamente funzioni in gentoo? il budget è massimo 200 euro  :Very Happy:  grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

http://shopping.kelkoo.it/b/a/ss_usb_vorbis.html

ad esempio..ma se lasci fare a google fai prima  :Smile: 

e tanto vanno tutti con gentoo, alla fine si comportano come normali penne usb

----------

## federico

Se decidessi di NON prendere una chiavetta, ti posso dire che funziona in gentoo il lettore philips mp3 serie HDD (il mio ha 2 giga di spazio, poi varia a seconda dei modelli) per il quale ho scritto io stesso l'interfaccia di gestione per linux (grafica)

----------

## randomaze

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> e tanto vanno tutti con gentoo, alla fine si comportano come normali penne usb

 

Questo non sarei disposto a giurarlo  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni caso, su OpenSource del mese scorso (mi sembra) c'era un nutrito elenco di lettori che supportano ogg. Purtroppo niente prove acustiche ma solo estetiche e vari rumors che si possono anche leggere qua e la nel forum/newsgroup.

Io, che ho un problema simile al tuo (lettore flash con supporto ogg sotto i 200EURO) e sono fortemente orientato verso l'iAudio G3, dalla sua ha un discreto forum di supporto (italiano) e sembra che gli sviluppatori coreani siano abbastanza svegli e attivi. Nel caso spulcia bene il forum e vedrai che informazioni sul lettore ne trovi parecchie  :Wink: 

Di contro il programma di aggiornamento firmware funziona solo su quell'altro sistema operativo (anche se post come questo fanno ben sperare per il futuro!), nessun problema invece per mettere su la musica.

Se guardi gli iAudio ricorda che le differenze tra un modello e l'altro sono più che altro relative all'estetica e alla batteria utilizzata perché i firmware sono pressoché identici.

----------

## .:chrome:.

questa è bella...

io ero rimasto al fatto che ogg non era implementabile in hardware... forse è il caso di darsi una svegliata e cominciare ad aggiornarsi un po'  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   e tanto vanno tutti con gentoo, alla fine si comportano come normali penne usb 
> 
> Questo non sarei disposto a giurarlo 

 

diciamo che è troppo generico (ed ottimista) dire che _tutti_ vanno

io ho un muvo creative (bleah) da 4gb

sostanzialmente è un piccolo hd della hitachi 

con un cover ed un pezzo di firmware osceno (poche funzioni,lento.blabla)...

ovviamente, manco a dirlo, creative da solo ed esclusivamente supporto

a sistemi win*, ma per mia fortuna dialoga alla perfezione con usb-storage

il supporto è molto stabile e raggiunge anche delle notevoli velocità

in scrittura....NON COMPRATELO! c'è di meglio in giro per lo stesso prezzo

il player funziona bene ed ha una buona autonomia ma potendo scegliere

(io l'ho vinto :PPPPP) sarei orientato su qualcosa di != creative 

ad esempio ipod mini (ottime funzionalità di base)

anche se il mio sogno resta un player neuros!!!

sono perfino in grado si streammare!!!

e sono devisamente orientati sull'opensource!

(vuoi una feature nel firmware del ns player? chiedi sul forum che 

la implementiamo o almeno ci proviamo)

edit:riguardo la questione neuros...a causa di limitazioni (regolamentazioni sulla funzione di streaming)

ed altro in questo momento la produzione di quella serie di players dovrebbe essere sospesa se non erro...

ma a breve (e finalmente anche in europa) dovrebbe essere lanciata la nuova generazione di players:

piu' piccoli, piu' potenti, flessibili e cosa piu' importante _pienamente_ compatibili con linux!

sry per le notizie frammentarie ed approssimative

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> sono perfino in grado si streammare!!! 

 

questa è una figata, il problema è che mi hanno detto che utilizzarlo in italia è un casino, infatti utilizza le fm ed in italia il mercato delle frequenze è praticamente saturo... ovvero: trovare una frequenza da utilizzare per sentire il proprio streaming non è così semplice, soprattutto se uno si sposta in macchina per lavoro e fa molti km... ovvero: ogni 50 km rischio di dover cambiare frequenza.

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> il player funziona bene ed ha una buona autonomia ma potendo scegliere
> 
> (io l'ho vinto :PPPPP) sarei orientato su qualcosa di != creative 
> 
> ad esempio ipod mini (ottime funzionalità di base)
> ...

 

beh per l'appunto con ipod non basta l'USB storage per via del database da costruire. E conunque non supporta ogg quindi é OT in questo tread  :Mr. Green: 

Il neuros sembra(va) essere un bel giocattolo, tuttavia la discontinuità nello sviluppo hw mi lascia dubbioso. In ogni caso, vediamo se usciranno i nuovi modelli prima che mi compro il lettore  :Wink: 

Ic3M4n, se lo streamer-fm si trova a poca distanza (un paio di metri) dalla radio non dovresti avere problemi di sorta.

k.gothmog, credo che per decodificare vorbis non sia tutto hardware ma ci sia un buon 50% di lavoro software dietro...  infatti molti lettori che supportano ogg hanno problemi ad agganciare bitrate elevati (letto nell'articolo di OpenSource) e, nello specifico degli iAudio, per usare ogg é praticamente indispensabile aggiornare il firmware dato che hanno risolto non pochi problemi.

Certo, piuttosto che usare ogg ad alto bitrate é meglio usare flac, dato che anch'esso inizia ad essere supportato da vari lettori  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   sono perfino in grado si streammare!!!  
> 
> questa è una figata, il problema è che mi hanno detto che utilizzarlo in italia è un casino, infatti utilizza le fm ed in italia il mercato delle frequenze è praticamente saturo... ovvero: trovare una frequenza da utilizzare per sentire il proprio streaming non è così semplice, soprattutto se uno si sposta in macchina per lavoro e fa molti km... ovvero: ogni 50 km rischio di dover cambiare frequenza.

 

esatto in italia è un casino per via della regolamentazione vigente..

questo ne complica notevolemente il lancio commerciale, ma.....

nessuno ti vieta di comprarlo in un altro paese quando uscirà

la nuova generazione, e nessuno ti vieta di metterci su l'fw americano

(lol) invece di tenerti l'fw europeo/italiano limitato

e poi come ha (ben) detto randomaze a pochi metri dall'autoradio

della tua macchina per potare un esempio il problema della frequenza

non si pone

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> beh per l'appunto con ipod non basta l'USB storage per via del database da costruire. E conunque non supporta ogg quindi é OT in questo tread 

 

ma ce l'hai con me in questo periodo? muahahhahahaadsdsd

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> e poi come ha (ben) detto randomaze a pochi metri dall'autoradio
> 
> della tua macchina per potare un esempio il problema della frequenza
> 
> non si pone 

 

non è per creare zizzania, è solo che avevo sentito che in italia il problema di certi apparecchi è che se ti muovi molto rischi di dover motificare continuamente le impostazioni delle frequenze in base alla zona, altrimenti incorri in cose tipo la tua musica con sotto un'altra stazione radio. dopo... non so bene come funzioni la storia, non ne ho uno, quindi non ho mai approfondito bene, cmq mi sembra che fosse scritto sul numero di opensource citato sopra.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non sembra esser malvagio...

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non sembra esser malvagio...

 

x carità è carino ma pork 165¤ per 512mb di memoria imho è un furto....

sotto questo punto di vista un player con un microdrive è meglio

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Credo che il loro punto di forza sia la radio e l'ampia gamma di formati supportati [mp3 wav ogg wma anche con DRM] le dimensioni ed il design non malvagio, lo schermo ed il fatto che sia sufficiente la copia dei files che vuoi ascoltare [niente DB da ricostruire].

Certo sul piano del ca$h al Mb sono sono proprio concorrenziali, ma credo sia necessario valutare il prodotto nella sua interezza.

Qualcuno a citato flac: esistono lettori per quel formato? Se si ne postate? Musepack [mpc] nessuno? e APE? Io ho tutto in mp3 ma son curioso di vedere se formati qualitativamente migliori guadagnano mercato.

----------

## mambro

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno a citato flac: esistono lettori per quel formato? Se si ne postate? Musepack [mpc] nessuno? e APE? Io ho tutto in mp3 ma son curioso di vedere se formati qualitativamente migliori guadagnano mercato.

 

Il mio è un thomson lyra da 20Gb e legge mp3, wma, wav e mp3pro (mpc).. però me l'hanno regalato, non lo comprerei mai così capiente per conto mio anche perchè nn è pieno nemmeno a metà e di quello che c'è nn ascolto nemmneo tutto..

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   non sembra esser malvagio... 
> 
> x carità è carino ma pork 165¤ per 512mb di memoria imho è un furto....

 

Da un rapido sguardo a questa pagina  mi sembra che i lettori flash che supportano ogg sono abbastanza allineati come prezzo. Anche nell'articolo su OpenSource (di cui mi devo esser perso la rivista visto che non sono riuscito a trovarla in casa...) c'erano più o meno le stesse fasce di prezzo.

Potrei pensare che il costo aggiuntivo é dovuto al chip di decodifica, peraltro, nel caso di iAudio so che stanno pensando a una versione ridotta del G3 (senza radio, senza USB2) proprio per abbattere il prezzo elevato.

Certo, se ogg non interessa ci sono altre alternative più economiche  :Wink: 

Comunque, oltre alle caratteristiche citate da deadhead ci sarebbe da aggiungere anche il microfono e il line-in con codifica in mp3 a 128kb/s (prima o poi dovrebbero rilasciare un firmware capace di codificare a 192kb/s) e il timer per svegliarsi/registrare dalla radio.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno a citato flac: esistono lettori per quel formato? Se si ne postate? Musepack [mpc] nessuno? e APE?

 

Questa pagina fornisce elenchi di formati "alternativi".

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Il mio è un thomson lyra da 20Gb e legge mp3, wma, wav e mp3pro (mpc).. 

 

Attenzione: Musepack (mpc) non é mp3pro.

----------

## mambro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attenzione: Musepack (mpc) non é mp3pro.

 

ah si? ne ero convinto.. allora penso che li legga entrambi.. mp3pro perchè appare il logo in bella vista appena lo accendo ed mpc perchè mi pare di averne messi dentro alcuni e me li ha letti.. però nn sono sicuro dovrei controllare

----------

## neon

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcuno a citato flac: esistono lettori per quel formato? Se si ne postate?

 

Io conosco solo il Rio Karma (supporta Ogg e Flac)

Qui c'e' una lista interessante

http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers

----------

## hardskinone

C'è una recensione dell'Iaudio 5 a questo link.

P.S Al link citato da deadhead mi dice che il browser/os non è supportato

Personalmente ho un muvo da 128Mb da quasi due anni: nessun problemi. Unica pecca: non legge gli OGG.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@hardskinone

O_o con FF tutto ok... non saprei

----------

## X-Drum

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Personalmente ho un muvo da 128Mb da quasi due anni: nessun problemi. Unica pecca: non legge gli OGG.

 

...ed hanno un software scadente :\

----------

## stefanonafets

Io ho tutto in aac, li leggo con l'ipod ...

----------

## Biro

Mi suggerite un lettore mp3 di buona qualità audio che abbia radio e funzione dittafono

(microfono integrato, registrazione dal vivo), possibilmente su memeoria solida,

per ovviare a rischio in caso di shock o sbalzi... (correre)

che non necessiti di prog. per la sua gestione?

o che sia semplicemnte gestibile sotto gentoo?

se si quali prog. usare?

e voi quale usate?

ciao gente

e grazie a tutti coloro che mi risponderanno

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cos'e' la funzione dittafono?

io ho creative zen micro e funziona ottimamente

----------

## nick_spacca

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> cos'e' la funzione dittafono?
> 
> (..)

 

 *Biro wrote:*   

> (..)funzione dittafono
> 
> (microfono integrato, registrazione dal vivo)(..)

 

Penso abbia gia spiegato lui   :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Allora confermo Creative Zen micro

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che mi si è rotto di nuovo il lettore cd in macchina e quindi la dovrò portare dal meccanico per cambiarlo mi è venuta l'idea di approfittarne per collegare anche un lettore mp3. Visto che mi trovo tanto vale spendere qualcosina in più e poterlo utilizzare anche come drive rimovibile.

Al momento pare che l'unica sia il benamato ipod  con il kit bartesi e tutti i dubbi che comporta l'intefacciamento a linux, uso dei vorbis etc.

Mio fratello usa un creative che a quanto pare non solo è solo per windozz ma vuole pure outcess e non se parla nemmeno per idea.

Suggerimenti? Esperienze?

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho un banalissimo (ed economico) player ogg (e anche mp3) use della LG, in macchina ho il mio vecchio e fido autoradio con cassetta dotata di jack a cui attacco il mio player (quando sono in macchina) e ho risolto la cosa con la minima spesa  :Wink: 

Stavo pensando però di studiarmi un sistema linux embedded solo per fare il geek  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Un lettore supportato da rockbox?

----------

## djinnZ

il problema è che poi lo devo usare principalmente in macchina. Anche per l'ipod non mi hanno dato garanzie di funzionamento.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

consiglio un ipod mini  usato con rockbox . Dopo  basta un normale jack input e così puoi usufruire di  tutta la musica che vuoi.

----------

## djinnZ

Il punto è che volevo evitare di usare il pod per selezionare i brani e farlo direttamente dai comandi al volante di modo da poterlo lasciare nel cassettino e non rischiare, stonato come sono, di lasciarlo in bella mostra.

Con la vecchia macchina mi hanno sfondato il vetro per fregarmi il cellulare...

Cmq ho scoperto che esiste anche una interfaccia BT+USB ma parla solo di riproduzione mp3.

Scrivo e riporto le considerazioni finali quando e se mi risponderanno

----------

## federico

Se hai qualche soldo da spendere ci sono autoradio alpine con interfaccia ipod (trasferiscono tutti i controlli del tuo ipod sul frontalino della sorgente. Esistono altre alpine piu' serie (funzionalita' avanzate che pero' penso non utilizzerai) con la possibilita' di aggiungere un controllo ext per ipod ma vai a spendere molto di piu'.

Potrebbero esistere anche di altre produzioni ma io ho avuto l'occasione di provare queste...

----------

## djinnZ

Autoradio blaupunkt di serie (ora direte ma te le vai a cercare tutte?) purtroppo. Benchè apprezzi particolarmente la resa sonora di alpine e pioner sono costretto a rinunciarci causa assoluta malversazione o incompetenza dell'assistenza a livello locale (mai più).

A parte il fatto che la C5 senza autoradio la si deve ordinare apposta e con lo sconticino che mi ha fatto il concessionario non era proprio il caso di discutere.

Se proprio non riesco a trovare di meglio mi rassegnerò all'mp3 e ci appiccico un HD usb (l'interfaccia dovrebbe costare meno di cento euro), solo che riversarmi di nuovo un bel pò di CD e qualcuno chissà dovè finito (con sommo piacere di quanti avversano i miei gusti musicali).

----------

## federico

Personalmente ti direi di togliere tutto quello che hai di serie e amen, ma io sono uno un po' particolare... capisco per contro il tuo problema, effettivamente e' una rottura.

----------

## GiRa

Un mio amico ha uno scatolotto (proprio della Blaupunkt mi pare) a cui attacca da una parte l'iPod e all'altra il retro dell'autoradio che utilizza per comandare tutto.

----------

## Kernel78

Non esiste un'autoradio con HD integrato e presa usb che legga anche (e soprattutto) ogg ? Ho trovato il sito www.dension.it ma è di appassionati (non vendono ne fanno assistenza) e li vengono mostrati autoradio con hd. Purtroppo cercando altrove gli stessi prodotti non sono riuscito a trovare nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

URK! questa mi era sfuggita, HD da 3,5"  :Shocked: . Ancora più esaltante.

vedo di capire cosa succede attaccandolo allo stereo integrato (se lo stacco mi perdo anche il computer di bordo e come minimo dovrei ordinare un nuovo cruscotto, insomma il giochino costa troppo) come cd esterno, però l'idea di appiccicare l'HD da 500... slurp

----------

## drizztbsd

Prova a vedere qui

----------

## federico

I cruscotti volendo si rimaneggiano come vuoi, con un poco di vetroresina puoi fare un po' di tutto...

Un mio amico ieri mi mostrava questo coso:

http://www.ixixstore.com/InfoProdotto.aspx?Prodotto=DAPXXFMLCDRM

ma staremmo cercando per lui una soluzione cablata.

Come mi sento male a parlare di tutto questo voi non sapete :p

----------

## mambro

Cosa consigliate ora come ora sui 50-70 euro?

Ho visto che tanti lettori sono troppo legati al loro software proprietario e non funzionano come "chiavette usb" il che è male..

----------

## flocchini

io con i creative non ho mai avuto problemi, il nuovo zen stone plus (2 giga, 60 euro) secondo me andrebbe benissimo, dovrebbe proprio funzionare con il semplice usb mass storage

----------

## koma

Io ho avuto la fortuna di "trovare" un lettore mp3 caduto da un camion.

E' un YPK5 protocollo mpt. Funza veramente bene =) quando apro amarok me lo synca al volo

----------

## federico

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> cos'e' la funzione dittafono?
> 
> io ho creative zen micro e funziona ottimamente

 

ce l'ho anche io e confermo (software usato, gnomad)

----------

## lavish

Avrei voluto aprire un thread del genere perche' ho trovato il lettore mp3 *PERFETTO* per quanto mi riguarda   :Cool: 

SONY NWZ-A815

Non ha radio ne' registratore (per la radio c'e' la serie NWZ-S), ma ha una qualita' audio mostruosa (ho in casa sia un ipod nano che 2 creative stone, quindi posso fare confronti), ha in dotazione un paio di cuffie di qualita', permette di vedere video su un lcd meraviglioso, ma soprattutto e' completamente UMS (lo si monta come una chiavetta)

Non c'e' alcuna applicazione proprietaria e non necessita di client mta (come il creative zen): si possono quindi trasferire i files direttamente da shell  :Smile: 

In piu', codificare i video e' facillimo:

```
ffmpeg -i <input video> -b 567k -s 320x240 -vcodec mpeg4 -ab 220k -ar 44100 -ac 2 -acodec libfaac output.mp4
```

finito  :Smile: 

I creative zen stone sono usabili via UMS, ma lo schermo (quando presente   :Laughing:  ) fa pieta' e la qualita' audio non e' nemmeno paragonabile. Inoltre, se non ricordo male, permettono si' di registrare.. in .wma  :Razz:  Utile  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

ps: non sono stato pagato da sony e in genere e' una ditta che non mi sta simpatica

----------

## mambro

Qualcuno ha il philips sa3125 ?

Il rapporto funzioni/prezzo sembra buone.. sarebbe interessante capire la qualità..

----------

## mouser

Personalmente ho acquistato diverso tempo fa un iAudio X5...

Che dire: l'unica "pecca" è che ha un disco fisso dentro....... per il resto: qualità audio da paura, radio & registratore, legge praticamente tutti i formati audio (e con *tutti* intendo anche gli ogg), video in mpeg4 ed un fattura e resistenza agli urti più che ottima.

Lo consiglio molto!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Personalmente ho acquistato diverso tempo fa un iAudio X5...
> 
> Che dire: l'unica "pecca" è che ha un disco fisso dentro....... per il resto: qualità audio da paura, radio & registratore, legge praticamente tutti i formati audio (e con *tutti* intendo anche gli ogg), video in mpeg4 ed un fattura e resistenza agli urti più che ottima.

 

L'avevo valutato pure io ma.... l'hd interno non mi convince per niente e l'autonomia e' meno della meta' del sony  :Neutral: 

----------

## canduc17

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Personalmente ho acquistato diverso tempo fa un iAudio X5...

 

Fantastico, l'ho acquistato proprio ieri!

Però a me del disco fisso non importa, non ho intenzione di andare a farci jogging...

Qui trovate una recensione veramente accurata dellu macchinario!

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Biro, su segnalazione di lucapost  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

riapro questa discussione a distanza di più di 2 anni.   :Very Happy: 

ero interessato a prendermi un lettore audio portatile (si, insomma, stile ipod/zen o chissà che altro) che però supportasse almeno i formati

ogg e flac.

magari che potesse funzionare anche sotto linux senza tanti problemi   :Rolling Eyes: 

(insomma, no tipo l'ipod, eh......)

per quel che ho visto io, molto lettori interessanti oramai fanno anche da lettore video e tantissime altre cose. non è proprio quello che cerco io....

piuttosto di avere centomila feature fatte alla cavolo, preferisco che facciano poche cose ma fatte bene!

suggerimenti?

----------

## canduc17

Io ho un'IAudio, quello di cui parlo sopra...magari della stessa marca trovi qualcosa che fa al caso tuo...io sono molto soddisfatto.

----------

